# 2004 and 2005 Armadas



## midblues (Dec 8, 2004)

Armada 2005. Iv heard the front brakes on this truck are a major problem, guys going through pads every 5 or 6 thousand miles. I belive the rotors are to small. I have found 2 after market kits that 1 has just new rotors use oem calipers, second kit gives you bigger rotors and new calipers. Was wondering if any one as used any of these kits yet and what is the real problem with the orginal brakes.


----------

